# Collinite 476s vs 915?



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Which of these 2 waxes is the most liked on here? I need to buy some wax soon and am unsure of which of these 2 to get - car is solid red. (VW Golf)


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

im in the same position,think im going for the 476s tho as its meant to be more durable.


----------



## Blackice (Aug 19, 2010)

I just waxed with 476s for the first time - won't be using any other wax again! It is very easy to apply and buff off and leaves a deep shine.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Not tried 915, but you can't go wrong with 476. It has to be that best all rounder imo. I'm trying out Meg 16 at the moment to see how it compares to 476, it looks as good as 476 on the car and it's certainly holding up well.


----------



## Leonidas (Jun 16, 2010)

I used both on my Red Leon a while ago....

The 915 is definately a better finish than the 476s, mainly due to the higher carnauba content. The 476s was a lot easier to apply and buff than the 915.

In terms of durability i'd say there isnt much in it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

don't forget collies 845, apparently even easier to apply with it being a liquid wax. seems more popular in America than here. When the 476 eventually runs out I think I might well buy an bottle of 845


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I recently put a coat of 845 on my solid red Golf. Really easy to apply and remove and to be honest the finish is first class and both the beading and sheeting is very good after three weeks and 1500 miles . Saying that I clayed the car and polished it prior to application which probably helps.
I have heard that the 915 is best for the solid reds and I intend to give that ago tomorrow, weather permitting.


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Boothy said:


> I recently put a coat of 845 on my solid red Golf. Really easy to apply and remove and to be honest the finish is first class and both the beading and sheeting is very good after three weeks and 1500 miles . Saying that I clayed the car and polished it prior to application which probably helps.
> I have heard that the 915 is best for the solid reds and I intend to give that ago tomorrow, weather permitting.


Same car as me , Tornado Red Mk V GTI! :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

The difference between the 2 has been answered in other threads. Basically 476 is better for light coloured cars and 915 for dark. I applied 476 to the wifes car yesterday as if we go any distance we use her's, on mine it's 915. 

In reality there's little between the 2 and they both give good glossy finishes, however 915 edges it as it's slightly deeper. 

HTH.


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> The difference between the 2 has been answered in other threads. Basically 476 is better for light coloured cars and 915 for dark. I applied 476 to the wifes car yesterday as if we go any distance we use her's, on mine it's 915.
> 
> In reality there's little between the 2 and they both give good glossy finishes, however 915 edges it as it's slightly deeper.
> 
> HTH.


Thanks for that , I might just go for the kit that comes with Carlack sealant , Colly 915 and 2 pads and microfibres , £36 quid.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Dmac1969 said:


> Thanks for that , I might just go for the kit that comes with Carlack sealant , Colly 915 and 2 pads and microfibres , £36 quid.


You can't go wrong with 915 and probably suits red better. I own both and would sum them up by saying:

476- Sharper
915- Warmer/deeper


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

There really is no "versus" here, they are both great products and will see winter out with ease.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

pete5570 said:


> There really is no "versus" here, they are both great products and will see winter out with ease.


+1- Own 1, own the other :thumb:


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> You can't go wrong with 915 and probably suits red better. I own both and would sum them up by saying:
> 
> 476- Sharper
> 915- Warmer/deeper


Thanks for that , time to bash some more plastic! :thumb:


----------

